# PBGFC 40th International Report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished aboard Bodacious for the 40th annual International. Started out way SW about 130 miles. Found a great line and got on it. Caught 2 whites and a mess of dolphin. Wound up 3rd in Dolphin and 3rd in catch and release. Had a great time. Still suffering from last night (thanks to the crew of Get Reel and Chris Salter for carrying me back to the boat). Got some decent video.

Link to video thread

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum143/thread8661.html#post70329​


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad it paid off to make such a long run! Thx for the report


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job on the white's Wade, getting after the brown water are ya?


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Had a great time at the tourney!!!! We ran straight South 100 miles!!!! Found blue water in and out of it both days.... hooked up a ton of dolphin!!! ended up with 6 wahoo, and probably 8 dolphin and shook off several more!!!! I know yall had to leave early Wade, but as soon as yall left out Saturday we had major action on the line that yall left!!! Big Blue hooked up!!! Once again we had technical problems and couldnt make it happen!!! Our time is coming!!! I just hate it for the crew, we were looking sooooo forward to going to the weigh in with a big fish!!!


----------

